# Journalism Student in need of expats!



## JourRoz

Hello!

I'm a Journalism Major at California State University of Northridge and am currently writing a feature story for my class on Americans who renounce their citizenships and living abroad. I am having a difficult time getting hold of someone who has gone through this, which is stressing me out as I need to have interviewed at least one by this week. Is there anyone here I could talk to regarding this subject? Any Americans who have given up their citizenship??

Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## ellewilliams

Bureau of consular affairs? Maybe you can draft a letter requesting for the names of American expats, promising anonymity and that you exercise your purpose in good faith. 

I know this sounds difficult, but if you have no choice and your duty is urgent. Then, why not?


----------

